# SheepsHead



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone know when the sheepshead will be in the area, for example Bob Sykes or Ft. Pickens. Also any tips would be appreciated , hook size , weight size , etc. 
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

The sheepshead are at the Pensacola beach pier and bobsikes. I like #2 shortshank J-hooks with a 15lb flourocarbon leader and the weight depends on current and how clear the water is.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You can carolina rig your bait, or your a dropper rig with a cut loop. Either way, use just enough weight to hold bottom so it is easier to feel the bite.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

With sheepshead, snatch at the very first nibble. The ol' "let 'em eat" advise doesn't pertain to sheepshead fishing. They'll steal the whole bait, all on the first nibble.


----------

